# New Ads featuring Stephen Fry



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Caught one of the new Virgin TiVo ads featuring Stephen Fry.

The one I saw focussed on the Search and Browse feature.

I think it is ironic that this is made much easier to use with the iPad TiVo app as you can enter text in the search field far easier on an iPad than using the TiVo remote and yet it is still not available from virgin.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

Would that be the search feature that still doesn't work on music on demand? I had to press channel down 26 times the other day from the start of the letter sub-search to play a 3 minute video. Pathetic that the V+ is still easier to use with this function. I complained on Facebook about my speed doubling slipping 18 months (now March-August 2013) and the delay in the TiVo app and they just said they like to get things right before releasing them... Right....


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Johnny_boy said:


> Would that be the search feature that still doesn't work on music on demand? I had to press channel down 26 times the other day from the start of the letter sub-search to play a 3 minute video. Pathetic that the V+ is still easier to use with this function. I complained on Facebook about my speed doubling slipping 18 months (now March-August 2013) and the delay in the TiVo app and they just said they like to get things right before releasing them... Right....


Don't you have access to the Music On Demand search TiVo app that's been out for a few months now? Not only gives you search but improves functionality over the V+ search in many ways.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The 'Music on Demand' search app is:
in the 'Search and Browse' menu
on the red button on channel 300
in the Apps menus in music and others
occasionally pops up in the Discovery Bar
advertised in the Music on Demand video which is should when you enter music on demand

Surprised you've missed it really


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

In the last month I've hardly used the TiVo due to mad hours at work and a couple of weeks holiday so my complaint was based on out of date info. My I've found the app and it's pretty slick!. Next i'll probably find out the iPad app is here and my speed has been doubled, oh wait they're still coming soon*



* you'll be long dead before this feature is here


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Johnny_boy said:


> and my speed has been doubled, oh wait they're *still coming soon**
> 
> * you'll be long dead before this feature is here


The My Virgin Media site gives a time range for me when my speed will be doubled, does it not appear for you?


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The My Virgin Media site gives a time range for me when my speed will be doubled, does it not appear for you?


It does. When it first appeared, it was April 2012, then it became September 2012, now it's between April and September 2013


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

I phoned a couple of months ago to cancel the broadband and phone package (tivo runs until October) and I was offered for all the contracts to be cancelled and to sign up to a new 12 month on all my packages for £15 less. The chap also moved me from 50meg to the 30meg package but activated the doubling straight away so I've got 60meg. My area now shows as not being upgraded until march 2013 - august 2013.

Maybe its worth phoning up if you're out of contract?, (to be fair when I phoned them I was intending to leave and would have done if he hadn't offered me this contract).


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Johnny_boy said:


> It does. When it first appeared, it was April 2012, then it became September 2012, now it's between April and September 2013


For us it originally said July 2012 but we got upgraded last month! e got the speed


----------

